# Just curious?



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 23, 2008)

*I'm sitting here this morning and got thinking.  *

*How many of you stoners graduated from high school? :hubba: *

*How many of you stoners went to college and have a degree? :hubba: *

*Sorry but i'm just curious. :confused2: 

EDIT: Graduated High School with a GED and went to college and graduated with an Accociates Degree in Applied Science. *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

I left school with no qualifications at all.


----------



## mojosat (Jun 23, 2008)

Left High School at 16 with a GED after we moved from Germany in the middle of my junior year, I could just not relate to the kids my age here. "What do you mean I have to wait 6 years to have another beer?"

After bouncing around following Jerry and the boys and funding my tour with lots of blotter I went into the military at 19 and stayed almost 9 years, then finished college in about 5 years with a double BA, and stayed on for my MA.

It was the best route for me, because the military gave me the tools I needed to do well in college, not to mention the funds.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 23, 2008)

quite at 17 with ged. now i am inrolled at the universty of marijuana at M.P. thank you very much, looking to get my masters in hemp!!! lol


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 23, 2008)

Graduated from High School with a diploma and took time off before college. I have a few more classes left for my bachelors in Network Administration.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I left school with no qualifications at all.



*SNAP

*​


----------



## thief (Jun 23, 2008)

i quit school at 16 went to werk hauling coal and fire wood. went climbing 9 months a year till i was 28 then i got hitched raised a family got a real 7-3 job payed taxes went back to school got ged started on computer sciences got crossways of leo (concieled wepons violation) got kicked out of school never looked back. now i go hikeing/climbing abt 9 months a year carry lots of water. am studying `bottany` via this online place.


----------



## Hick (Jun 23, 2008)

..got my hi-school diploma back when you actually had to know how to read and do simple math in order to recieve it. 
  No 'formal' college, but did follow up high school with a collegiate trade school course.


----------



## screwdriver (Jun 23, 2008)

I got an AA in computer technology before the personal computer fad.  If anybody needs me to troubleshoot a PDP 11/40 I think I can still do it down to gate level.

Another question should be anybody using that degree.

I learned the most from my Dad,_(when it comes to practical knowledge)_ but also in several classes in high school.


----------



## mojosat (Jun 23, 2008)

I use my degree every day, although it it usually from 7:30 to 8:00 when Jeporady is on.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 23, 2008)

Im an odd exception i have a G.E.D. and a high school diploma, i was placed into a group home when i was 16 by the local childrens authority. They in turn enrolled me in their local high school where i had enough credits to be graduated but the admin said no way are we giving you a diploma with out 4 full credits of P.E. (previous school was only 2) so i told them fork you im going to go and take the equivilancy test long story short i passed it and the test got a g.e.d.(diploma in a few days) and recieved a diploma from the local school a few weeks later. soon after i went to prison for things  and while there got to attend college for a few terms would have finished an AA in business but the program was pulled form all the prisons before my last quarter. It hurt too i only had 8 more hours before it was finished. I tried to get back in the school after my release, i was told that the credits form the program wouldnt be transferable to any on campus study but the grant i was given was good if i wanted to use the last quarter of it, odd though how can credits issued by said school not be accepted by the same school :confused2:


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 23, 2008)

I graduated from a special high school (Education given in three languages; English, Turkish and German). I have studied in three different schools, biology, photography and video, and lastly veterinary medicine. Still studying veterinary medicine a place my family allowed me to study and I wanted it too, I had to drop out from other schools because my family was against it.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 23, 2008)

I graduated from 2 grade and 2+1= 4    another word for mother is Moon :hubba:  
Dropped out of high school when Teens thought they know it all ! But Was That a Lie,,,      but got my GED and never went to Collage became auto machinc & aircraft sheetmetalise never went to school for either.. But was Very Good..
Now I am going to school to become a MJ grower for myself, Almost graduated from MP but fail to under stand Soil,Nutes,Water,Lights,


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 23, 2008)

*I went to college for 6 yrs,  got a bachelors in electrical engineering and Psychology from Purdue, a masters in counselling and in engineering at CASE.  I dont use much of my education anymore, except for all the extracurricular educational information to come out of the Ivory Tower in the mid to late 1970s *:stoned:  :bong1:


----------



## Melissa (Jun 23, 2008)

*i left school at 15 with 8 gcse,,worked in insurance ,,enrolled in the navy ,,,found out i was pregnant and  had to leave left (couldnt stay on in them days ),went to college studied to become a social worker ,qiut when my second child came along ,and  worked in my husbands business till my 3 rd baby 8yrs later ,now im a stay at home mum ,who enjoys her indoor garden eace:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 23, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..got my hi-school diploma back when you actually had to know how to read and do simple math in order to recieve it.
> No 'formal' college, but did follow up high school with a collegiate trade school course.



The *R*s

R    reading

R    writing

R   arithmetic

as the old style UK education would have called it


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> i was placed into a group home when i was 16 by the local childrens authority.


 
I understand this well, I was made a ward of court aged 6 and was there until 8 1/2, I learnt early that only one person in life will give you help and thats yourself, I did fit back into mainstream education but the damage had already been done, I was with children who followed a set plan, I knew more than they knew, it was that simple, my childhood was taken early by many angles, I walked out of school 1 day and never went back, worked illegally in a fish and chip bar, then at 16 I talked my way into a print apprenticeship, it was there I learnt how to reclaim silver from film fix, the rest is history, I feel for you Dubb, I know what its like.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 23, 2008)

i was asked to leave school in the 7th grade. i was a trouble maker,( so they said) smoking weed on the schools nature trail wasn't the best idea we ever had. shortly after that i had my first daugther and got a job that sucked. went back when i was 20 and got my GED. took some some classes at a local yech school. never use any of it.. now many years later my father and i own a very successful buisness. he's been doing it for 30 years i been in it for 10 years now. for a guy with a 7th grade education i do pretty good. i usualy take the summer off work to spend time with my wife and kids. its nice


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 23, 2008)

how many off us have prison in thier past..? that seems to be a reaccuring thing among us all.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 23, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I'm sitting here this morning and got thinking.  *
> 
> *How many of you stoners graduated from high school? :hubba: *
> 
> ...


 
I graduated high school, and I have two degrees, one in Accounting, and another in computer science LOL, I still don't know what I wanna be when I grow up....34 is way too young for any man to grow up . If it wasn't for college I would have never met cannabis


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 23, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> how many off us have prison in thier past..? that seems to be a reaccuring thing among us all.



I still have a prison order given by Cypruss MP... Never been to prison though but millitary courts suck... I want to study and they want me to be a soldier... I say "Kiss my ***!". I prefer to live in exile and be a student.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 23, 2008)

first year of high school i discovered "the importance of friends" and pretty much didnt go,  straight f's, and dad called me stupid...hmmm.  first semester/2nd yr i was excited to give dad straight A's.  he said very good son.  i said hope you enjoy it, now that you know im not stupid, i aint goin back.  i did get my GED when i was 20 and went to a few semesters at jr college and then i got married.   guess dad was right! JK


----------



## lyfr (Jun 23, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> ..34 is way too young for any man to grow up .


  my wife was just talkin about how big the kids, friends, were getting and i said yup, everybodys growin up but me!


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 23, 2008)

I graduated High School thanks to my teacher having another complete the Math part of test. My teacher owed me a big favor so it helped. 1 year of college. 6 1/2 years of building & repairing computers. Got tired of computer repair started working in security & found out that it was for me helping people and protecting the. Then I got injured at work which retired me. Now I enjoy growing garden.  Never been to prison only Juvenile Hall for a week and 60 hours of work project & 3 years of probation that was it for.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 23, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> how many off us have prison in thier past..? that seems to be a reaccuring thing among us all.


 
_:doh:  stoners going to jail????  never heard of such a thing  _

_ 75 percent of the inmates in prison are there for drug and/or alcohol related issues._


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 23, 2008)

it seems that alot of use have been thru the system before, juvi, military courts, probation, prison. some level of the justice system has touched many of us. we have more in common that just MJ. we've all been bent over and loved by THE MAN. and i didn't even get dinner!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 23, 2008)

I got my high school diploma - had kids - raised kids -

went to community college got degree - started my own cleaning company - life is good.

never been to prison but I have been jailed twice for MJ .

I was such a threat to all that they felt I needed to be taught a lesson.

the only lesson I learned is GROW your own.!!:holysheep: :giggle:


----------



## snuggles (Jun 23, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> how many off us have prison in thier past..? that seems to be a reaccuring thing among us all.


 
Never, but I guess if this DUID actually goes through I will be...more of us go to prison than people who murder, rape, or I forget the 3rd LOL, and this is combined I think the 3rd may have been assualt, messed up and I bet you if the common citizen knew this things might change, who am I kidding they have them thinking we all belong in prison.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

TBG

I bet you never imagined you were opening this can of worms when you posted your question :rofl:

Its good though, we are seeing that our secret brotherhood has more than we think, we have all walked the rocky road in 1 way or another, thank you for letting us see with clarity who we are sharing our advice with


----------



## Growdude (Jun 23, 2008)

Graduated high school and went to night school while working full time to get my degree in electronics.
Ohh yea only jail time was for DWI and it was alcohol related never weed My last DWI was over 7 years ago Ive had 3.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2008)

I graduated high school, had some college and also completed a trade school course.

No jail or prison time for me, knock on wood, but I did have a few minor-in-possessions and a lot of speeding tickets.  

Now I stay at home and consider myself a Domestic Goddess.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 23, 2008)

it just goes to show that we are from every walk of life. it doesn't matter if your a backwoods redneck (me) or 9 to 5 suit and tie. we could see each other on the street and think we have nothing in common, but we come here and none of that matters. now if we could get the rest of the world on board!


----------



## snuggles (Jun 23, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> it just goes to show that we are from every walk of life. it doesn't matter if your a backwoods redneck (me) or 9 to 5 suit and tie. we could see each other on the street and think we have nothing in common when, but we come here and none of that matters. now if we could get the rest of the world on board!


 
And even that can be confusing, wow. I have 2 degrees like I said and it makes me no better off than anyone else, cause I do have a criminal record and it was getting hard to find work so I said screw it and started my own business...most people would never guess I was educated, if you go by appearances, I don't look the part so looks can be deceiving and so can qualifications if you know what I mean. I have to admit I am shocked that so many didn't get a full education cause you all seem smart to me, I am a firm believer in the real world, I was spoiled in school and now in real life I am learning much...3 arrests in 3 years and counting I am learning what many of you already have. I am naive but I am also someone who loves school, it's good for me. When I have education in my life I am more structured and I tend to stay out of trouble I should go back to school again LOL. Like I said I really can't tell the difference between any of us, we all have brains and we have all messed up...it's called being human and it is a curse.

Time for me to continue my botany education, which I am seriously considering but I will never get a job with my record...it's just another part of the system and I believe everyone is entitled to a second and even a third chance, people grow and learn all the time, we change and the system doesn't take that into account it's really sad.

Also if I offended anyone I apologize it was not my intention, just cause I have an education doesn't mean squat in the real world as i learn everyday I just love to learn it's another PASSION of mine that's all. I would never judge anyone of you, except for when it comes to how nice and genuine you all are and that's all that matters IMO. And you all have taught me so much about growing and living it's great and I really do appreciate it...honest injun'.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 23, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> Time for me to continue my botany education, which I am seriously considering but I will never get a job with my record...it's just another part of the system and I believe everyone is entitled to a second and even a third chance, people grow and learn all the time, we change and the system doesn't take that into account it's really sad.



Is it possible? I mean in here you must study biology for 4 years, get option botany at 3rd year, finish school. Enter UDS (Phd Test Exam) then study 3 more years to become a botanist...

Any anyways you can always study agriculture, which is 4 years (8 midterms) long and will teach you everything about agriculture. You can even have your own agricultural consultation business.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

Lets see graduated High school at 17 in 05 went to college thats where i am still at. Took 6 months off for a motorcycle accident. Already got a certificate in Computer Engineering or something like that. Going for architecture. ill be done in lets say 5 years.... LOL but i am only 20.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 23, 2008)

> I've never spent much time in school, but I've taught ladies plenty.
> It's true I hire my body out for pay, ahey, hey.
> I've gotten burned over Cheryl Teigs, blown up for Rachel Welch,
> but when I wind up in the hay, it's only hay, hay, hay.
> ...



Any of ye remember that one  

Me ... I'm a two time college drop out ... first time Quantity Surveying, second time Civil Engineering.

I did finish a Diploma in teaching I.T. I have a certificate in Web design and am currently doing an online degree in Advanced Internet Technologies (dunno if I'll finish it or not ... I'd prefer to watch grass grow to be nothing but honest  )

Also have half an Antique Restoration apprenticeship done


----------



## lyfr (Jun 23, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> Also if I offended anyone I apologize it was not my intention,


 i am never offended by education.  people can get smart going to school, and learn many useful things...but,IMO, you must experience life with an open mind to become wise, which everyone ive met here has obviously accomplished!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice


----------



## lyfr (Jun 23, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Any of ye remember that one
> 
> Me ... I'm a two time college drop out ... first time Quantity Surveying, second time Civil Engineering.
> 
> ...


fall guy..uh..80's?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 23, 2008)

Spot on lyfr :aok:


----------



## lyfr (Jun 23, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Lets see graduated High school at 17 in 05 went to college thats where i am still at. Took 6 months off for a motorcycle accident. Already got a certificate in Computer Engineering or something like that. Going for architecture. ill be done in lets say 5 years.... LOL but i am only 20.


you're a motivated whipper-snapper aint ya?  ahhhh, when i was young...wasn't motivated then either!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well had a child when i was 17 so it kinda snapped me to reality. Bin making really good money ever since. I make moor money without a degree than my parents with degrees...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 23, 2008)

something i've learned is education doesn't = money. my Dad dropped out in the 8th grade but has a good work ethics and good buisness sense. now he owns his own grading company. his childhood house didn't even have running water toilets untill i was 15. my grandmother cooked on a wood burning stove untill i was 20. education is a good thing to have but it doesn't make you smart.

no matter where i go in life i know we are all equal no matter what we have or don't have.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 23, 2008)

Graduated in '88 with an Honors Diploma.  Went into the army for a few years.  Came back out and went to college for a year and got my lady pregnant.....  Had to leave school to support the kid and all... been married to her for 17 years now.  She is as interested in growing as I am. heh.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes Cornellius it is possible here. Most prgrams are 4 years but if you already have a degree chances are you only need 2 more years per degree meaning I already took all the electives in my other college years. All you need is money and to be excepted and some schools do look at criminal history...yikes!!!

Also vet school over here is harder than med school or so I hear...not many get accepted, and I feel for you, you should have een able to pursue what you want to not what your family wants...I wanted to go to art school and mom was all for it but my grandpaerants who were helping with finances said now way and to this day I wish I could go to art school sigh.


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jun 23, 2008)

Well I graduated high school in 2007 with an advanced diploma and now I go to a university and am on year 2 of a 6 year degree. I've been to juvi, been suspended multiple times, lots of speeding tickets, got caught selling a while back, made some really dumb decisions but i never let school slide because people have this misconception that stoners are worthless and unintelligent so I felt I had to prove that wasnt true.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 23, 2008)

GreenThumbBlackFinger said:
			
		

> i never let school slide because people have this misconception that stoners are worthless and unintelligent so I felt I had to prove that wasnt true.


 
Sad but true.

Little do they know and understand, all you need to do is browse this forum to see all are perfectly coherent free thinking normal joe bloggs down the street, the days of tar and feather died out a long time ago.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 23, 2008)

And my educated arse misspelling everything LOL. It is true though the whole dumb stoner thing, LOL I used to love to drink and let me tell you I sounded and acted really smart....NOT 

The whole MJ stigma in general is just so silly, it's bad for you that's for sure though...look what happens if you get caught for loving a plant!!!!Jimmy Carter where are you help us? (inside joke for the US peeps Jimmy could have changed our world LOL).


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 23, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _:doh: stoners going to jail???? never heard of such a thing _
> 
> _ 75 percent of the inmates in prison are there for drug and/or alcohol related issues._


 Thats a huge number of people but let me tell you youd be really suprised to see that the specific number of actual MJ related convictions is much lower than say crack or coke.

Hippy, i feel for you mang i really do thats one reason i didnt want kids when i was young is i figured they would be stuck in places like that. Now on the hand that says hey ive been Dad for 10+ years and have another on the way i realize i am here for them where that was majority of what was missing when i was small


----------



## KaptainKronic (Jun 23, 2008)

I was expelled in the first quarter of my junior year for graffitti, fighting, and throwing the biggest ditching party in ten years...So a year later I got my G.E.D. and became Operations Supervisor for the largest distributor in the west coast. We all do dumb stuff when we are young, but its like this it doesn't matter how many times you fall it's how many times you get back up that counts.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jun 23, 2008)

Graduated high school, had some vocational college.Did'nt finish it but I am using it to this day, plus I run a small side business.
No Priors, but some close calls...

Gb


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2008)

haha high scholl good times mann i miss all them chicks, i got kicked out first day from being back from Out school suspension. they didnt appreciate us pot smokin dopers as they called them, then since i have adhd they had to let me back to main campus got searched my first day back treated me like a criminal all they found was a drawing of pot leafs haha.... ged is still in the process no hurry...
edit: im in my early 20s whys that matter bro...snuggles ive been dealing with other things freinds dieing from overdoses, been clean for about 1 year other then slippin up once or twice, but hey im only human i dont say im perfect. and the place i went to get me ged had more dope dealers then normal high skool


----------



## mojosat (Jun 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> haha high scholl good times mann i miss all them chicks, i got kicked out first day from being back from Out school suspension. they didnt appreciate us pot smokin dopers as they called them, then since i have adhd they had to let me back to main campus got searched my first day back treated me like a criminal all they found was a drawing of pot leafs haha.... ged is still in the process no hurry...


 
:holysheep:  How old are you?


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 23, 2008)

Bloody hell, here I am thinking I'm fighting the cause, being a rebel, all that junk (as you do when your in ya teens), and REALLY, It turns out I'm just a goodie goodie 

Got my 10 Gcses, went on to do my A levels, and got 3 A's in Economics, Art, and Computing (its a range, i know), and now im off to Uni studying Commercial Art and Advertising...

And they say that Green makes us STUPID?

Screeew that. I got the papers to prove em WRONG.

And thats what I said to the policeman who decided to lecture me on how weed ruins lives.

I told him where it stood, that I, like most people I know, will NOT fall for that ridiculous propaganada, and I WILL CONTINUE to smoke, what I love. And when you strive to success, and IM ACHIEVING, then what does that say about my beloved MJ? Needless to say, that shut him up mid rant.

Oooops, off topic... how i rant on.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> haha high scholl good times mann i miss all them chicks, i got kicked out first day from being back from Out school suspension. they didnt appreciate us pot smokin dopers as they called them, then since i have adhd they had to let me back to main campus got searched my first day back treated me like a criminal all they found was a drawing of pot leafs haha.... ged is still in the process no hurry...


 
Just make sure you get the last laugh, worry about the GED ASAP. Not trying to lecture just want to see you get it done so you do get the last laugh...you owe it to them and to yourself. Once again I mean this in a nice way


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 23, 2008)

Well I graduated High school in 2005 with an Honors diploma...Planned on taking a year or two off before college, and yet i'm still sitting around partying, now i'm thinking about Military, coast guard specifically...maybe air force...I've never had any experiences with police or courts, once in school for truency...but other than a speeding ticket i've slipped by(knock on wood)...I actually was really thinking about studying botany after graduating and still would like too, but the lack of resources for me just don't help things...


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 23, 2008)

There are alot of sad,cool,touching....and more kind of stories. I was touch by alot of them.Most of us started out sorta the same....left home way to early...lived places we didnt belong or didnt want to be there.And we didnt want to be like any of the adult we knew in our life and made something of ourselves because of them and the way we were treated in orphanages foster homes.......I was raised by 2 drug addicts/drunks.At the age of 11 I ran away cuz of the things my dad did. in and out of foster homes.I had a child I wasnt ready for at 19(got ready but was very hard).Was beaten by my ex  husband once to many times and left when my little girl was 1 week old.........(long time later)  At the age of 30 and 2 more kids I got my high school diploma,not GED.I made up the credits I was lacking to finish high school.Then I went on to college  and  got a degree in Soc. work....I became disabled to the point I cant work....I hate it to.Not enough money from S.S ......the rest is.......

have a great day


----------



## snuggles (Jun 23, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> There are alot of sad,cool,touching....and more kind of stories. I was touch by alot of them.Most of us started out sorta the same....left home way to early...lived places we didnt belong or didnt want to be there.And we didnt want to be like any of the adult we knew in our life and made something of ourselves because of them and the way we were treated in orphanages foster homes.......I was raised by 2 drug addicts/drunks.At the age of 11 I ran away cuz of the things my dad did. in and out of foster homes.I had a child I wasnt ready for at 19(got ready but was very hard).Was beaten by my ex husband once to many times and left when my little girl was 1 week old.........(long time later) At the age of 30 and 1 more kid I got my high school diploma,not GED.I made up the credits I was lacking to finish high school.Then I went on to college and got a degree in Soc. work....I became disabled to the point I cant work....I hate it to.Not enough money from S.S ......the rest is.......
> 
> have a great day


 
Sorry to hear, but you must have a huge amount of character. You're right many of the posters stories are tough to say the least, I feel totally spoiled, didn't know my pops well but I had 3 more parents, mom, gpop and gmom, and it was great for me, I had much love and attention, hence my naivete. There is always a bright side I truly believe this. I feel for you tcooper I'm sure you are a fighter and a survivor and that is half the battle. Negative things can build character and wisdom if you let it, I'm still learning this BTW, and let me tell you there are many people on here I admire for that many...and then there are just plain old characters LOL.


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 23, 2008)

What I love, is that, with our different lives, with our pasts and our futures, with those priveledged, and those unfortunate, varying as we are, one thing unites us.

Our love for one little plant, and our love for standing up for what we believe in.

And thats something that we will NEVER be able to teach in a classroom.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 23, 2008)

Sebstarr said:
			
		

> What I love, is that, with our different lives, with our pasts and our futures, with those priveledged, and those unfortunate, varying as we are, one thing unites us.
> 
> Our love for one little plant, and our love for standing up for what we believe in.
> 
> And thats something that we will NEVER be able to teach in a classroom.


 
Or take away from us....you're right you are a smart dude. Lots of pride here.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 23, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> how many off us have prison in thier past..? that seems to be a reaccuring thing among us all.


Been in jail for driving while suspended(1 week) but never prison.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 23, 2008)

i was arrested 3 times for that last year. got real lucky was never notifyed to the suspension and paid fines on all three counts and walked away. got real lucky. now says i try to steer clear of LEO. nothing good could come from it. im a nice guy but because i have tattoos and don't shave everyday, hadn't had a hair cut in a while they wanna give me a hard time.


----------



## BlipBlip!! (Jun 23, 2008)

Finished highschool, graduated from college in marketing and now work in the financial industry!  Glad I listened to all those teachers who said smoking weed was going to get me nowhere...


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 23, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Well I graduated High school in 2005 with an Honors diploma...Planned on taking a year or two off before college, and yet i'm still sitting around partying, now i'm thinking about Military, coast guard specifically...maybe air force...I've never had any experiences with police or courts, once in school for truency...but other than a speeding ticket i've slipped by(knock on wood)...I actually was really thinking about studying botany after graduating and still would like too, but the lack of resources for me just don't help things...


My son tried to get into the C.G. and cuz he smoked pot(in the past .. wink ..wink) he couldnt get in.They do hair follicle and can tell how many times you have done anything.That is what the recurtor told us when we went in to see him.......so he is going into the Navy  The most you can way in the Navy  at 5'10 is 185#'s also you have to maintain that wieght at all times.I know a person that got kicked out of the navy after 12 yrs in for getting to fat....25#'s more then his limit
good luck and stay safe


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sebstarr said:
			
		

> What I love, is that, with our different lives, with our pasts and our futures, with those priveledged, and those unfortunate, varying as we are, one thing unites us.
> 
> Our love for one little plant, and our love for standing up for what we believe in.
> 
> And thats something that we will NEVER be able to teach in a classroom.


 

Never truer words spoken......


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 23, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear, but you must have a huge amount of character. You're right many of the posters stories are tough to say the least, I feel totally spoiled, didn't know my pops well but I had 3 more parents, mom, gpop and gmom, and it was great for me, I had much love and attention, hence my naivete. There is always a bright side I truly believe this. I feel for you tcooper I'm sure you are a fighter and a survivor and that is half the battle. Negative things can build character and wisdom if you let it, I'm still learning this BTW, and let me tell you there are many people on here I admire for that many...and then there are just plain old characters LOL.


hahaha
I got more character then Carters got pills....(old time saying):giggle: jk...but i am a joker..I play around alot....mmmm that doesnt sound good..hahaha

I agree Snuggles Negative thinking brings Negative things in a persons life.I refuss to give up.I will not go down with out a fight.....I just refuse...:hubba: 
Have a great day and stay safe and thank you for your kind words


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 23, 2008)

graduated high school with honors, had accident 2 months after graduating, spent 7 years trying to get back into life (burns and head injury), went back to school and got: diploma in Computer Information Systems, certificate in Computer Electronics Specialist, took first year Engineering at university and decided to stick with electrical (was doing since was 16), so took first year electrical at technical college, but didn't pursue further cuz of family (also realized was wasting my time - spent more time outside smoking pot during class than was in it....)...and am now retired... and only work if I want some extra cash (mostly private contract work)....


----------



## nOob grower (Jun 23, 2008)

Graduated with a Bachelors Degree in Network Communications Management, I am also Universally Certified in HVAC/R and during all that I got my PHD in Cocaine and Alcohol, but gave those 2 up for a better life.  Got 2 DUI's and got caught with blow on the first one but they let that one go, because it was an empty bag


----------



## snuggles (Jun 23, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i was arrested 3 times for that last year. got real lucky was never notifyed to the suspension and paid fines on all three counts and walked away. got real lucky. now says i try to steer clear of LEO. nothing good could come from it. im a nice guy but because i have tattoos and don't shave everyday, hadn't had a hair cut in a while they wanna give me a hard time.


 
That's me too, it's so ridiculous but you know everyone always told me clean cut gets you further and they were right. Oh well I can cut the hair and shave but I can't get rid of all my ink LOL. Hey Mo when you get arrested and they take pictures of your tats isn't fun, everytime I get "do you have anymore", uh yeah I'm covered wanna see them all LOL.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 23, 2008)

ya its one of the few times i get to show off all my work. its like pull up a chair and i'll show you all of them. after a while they just stop writing what they are. when i go to court or something were i need to look nice i'll shave and dress up but i have a look that don't wash off.


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jun 24, 2008)

this thread is a tearjerker


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 24, 2008)

graduated high school in 94 then got halfway thru AA for social work and had to drop out for health reasons and I really regret it.  Every year I say I'm going back and every year I put it off another year... I guess in my mind I figure the state won't want a social worker who goes home and gets high  arrgghh


----------



## Roken (Jun 24, 2008)

Graduated 5 months earlie, went to college for 2 years for aviation maintanance, dropped out 1 class before my degree because of 9/11.  Teacher said no jobs in aviation would be available here in the states for a good 10 years.  Started growing then at 23 and study botany and now am 28 and a caretaker for a medical disspensary.  Started getting bored with the extra time so just recently got a job as a city servayer, pays good, good benefits, and it keeps me busy.  Thinking of going back to school for computer teq but havent decided yet.  Never been to jail and have a clean record so far.  Loving life and all its beatiful details, make way for the positive day!!.  Peace and Love brrother's!!!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 24, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> how many off us have prison in thier past..? that seems to be a reaccuring thing among us all.


 
Never went to Prison but I do have 5 under the influance and Never Rob anybody, Broke into anybody house, Didn't steal for it, But rode my Bike all over the county and picked up cans for my habits and had fun and meet alot of helping people..
5 DUI always got busted a block from the house  and haven't had anymore since 1990.. Had to do 18 month of DUI classes to get my lic back and 1,350 for a piece of plastic with a pix, DoB, lic #,
1 poss. of high grade hash and got drug deversion.

A total of 6 yr locked up over a period of 10 yrs living on the streets and I call it a Learnning experiance..  

The best experiance is living it..!!!!


I can say that we do come from all walks of life as I have read all ur post and I see that this a place is to tell ur side of the story and I Bet we all have some kind of Story's to tell !!! 
But what amases me is that we go to school to Gradeuate high school and then go to collage to get some type of degree or all types of degrees and I have seen some these days that have those degree and there Not working in that field that they went to school for, but instead there working at walmart or working at the gas stations, then there some flipping hambugers, So why is that ?  Life isn't always what a person think it going to be in life because a Blink of the Eye can change it forever.....


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 24, 2008)

snuggles yeah I'm covered wanna see them all LOL.[/quote said:
			
		

> :holysheep:  :shocked: :cry: :rant:


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 24, 2008)

Well let's see, at 16 it was suggested by my guidance counselar that I should drop out. She said, "You oughta just give up, your never here anyway." Although I recieved staight A's in my mechanical drafting and biology/horticultural science classes, I HATED everything else. Phys ed was a joke. I skipped an entire semester and was marked absent for two weeks total! They didn't even know I was missing!!  The counsiler wouldn't let me take Astronomy because, and I'm quoting, "You're not _smart_ enough." Because the math dept sucked. I hated it. I didn't go. I said screw it. They won't let me take the courses I want, so, BUH BYE. I signed the paper, walked home and told my ma I'm done with high school.
I decided several years later to get my G.E.D. I didnt know anything about the test, so I decided to just take it, and probably fail, maybe find out where my weaknesses were and what to study to pass next time. I passed. High 80's and 90's though out the course.  
 I've mostly worked outside since I was 12 or 13 on working on  my uncles farm during a few summers, then into landscaping for the next few decades, some odd jobs here and there, now I'm in an organic grocery store that's not toooo bad a place. No prison unless you count 3 days in juvinile lock-up for something I did as a young lad.


----------



## nOob grower (Jun 24, 2008)

School isnt for everyone.   I went to trade school before college, and the only reason i went back to college was because my parents told me they would pay off my trade school tuition, which they did.  But now im 70 grand in debt for a degree that I skated through getting (Mom always told me C's get Degree's, and it's true).  But even with this piece of paper they gave me for my $70,000 I have been employed in the filed for 5 months, then got laid off due to their poor decision making of spending too much money they didnt have.  I have now been unemployed for 3 months and 3 weeks, everyone wants experience, how you gonna get experience if no one will hire you  Soon this world will have a bunch of retired people and no one to fill positions because no one could find a job to get experience  (just my opinion)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 25, 2008)

*Thank you everyone you guys and gals are great. :aok: *


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 28, 2008)

This has been an enjoyable discussion.  Thanks everyone.


----------

